# Composite panels



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone else on this board make small panels by laminating skinny remnants side by side and planing them, so they look like small hardwood floors?


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

since im a new home owner and now have a mortgage i think i may have to resort to this for all my work shop cabinet doors! i can tell people there made from old reclaimed butcher blocks ! i think im onto something now !


----------



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

Hopefully you have a lot of friends who do gardening! People have told me they really like the way my composite panels look, but boy do you ever get mountains of shavings when you run them through a planer.

I've just finished a panel of 15 strips of cherry which I reclaimed from old pallet rungs, next I'll do a few more oak panels. These will be cut up to make lids for boxes, and I'll post pics on my flickr page when done.


----------

